# wirelees i livecd gentoo

## Jebediah

Chciałbym się połączyć z internetem za pomocą wifi na laptopie z karta sieciową opartą o kontroler Atheros AR9285.

Używam livecd-amd64-minimal-20090903, sumy kontrolne się zgadzały i system poprawnie wykrył karte sieciową.

Problem jest z konfiguracją, do testów wyłączyłem zabezpieczenie na routerze WPA/WPA2

Wpisałem do /etc/conf.d/net takie coś:

```
# /etc/conf.d/net

modules_wlan0=( "iwconfig" )

essid_wlan0=( "jebediah" )

preferred_aps=( "jebediah" )

config_jebediah=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_jebediah="-t 10"

```

I dostaje takie coś:

xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx - to jest w rzeczywistości MAC routera

```
livecd / # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

* Configuring wireless network for wlan0

*      wlan0 connected to ESSID "jebediah" at xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

*      in managed mode on channel 1 (WEP disabled)

* Bringing up wlan0

*      dhcp

*          Running dhcpcd ...

wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.13 starting

wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

wlan0: offered 192.168.0.105 from 192.168.0.1

wlan0: acknowledged 192.168.0.105 from 192.168.0.1

wlan0: checking 192.168.0.105 is available on attached networks

wlan0: NAK (null) from 192.168.0.1

[...]

wlan0: timed out

```

Podobna sprawa jest jak zabezpieczenia są uruchomione:

```
# /etc/conf.d/net

modules_wlan0=( "iwconfig" )

essid_wlan0=( "jebediah" )

key_jebediah=("s:tMOD9SnNqh[1] enc open")

preferred_aps=( "jebediah" )

config_jebediah=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_jebediah="-t 10" 

```

Wtedy:

```
livecd / # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

* Configuring wireless network for wlan0

*      wlan0 connected to ESSID "jebediah" at xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

*      in managed mode on channel 1 (WEP enabled - open)

* Bringing up wlan0

*      dhcp

*          Running dhcpcd ... 

wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.13 starting

wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

wlan0: timed out

```

Wie ktoś jak rozwiązać problem?

Z góry dzięki  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

A z palca:

```
ifconfig wlan0 up

iwconfig wlan0 key "klucz." #w przypadku gdy uzywasz wepa.

iwconfig wlan0 essid jebediah

dhcpcd wlan0
```

smiga?

----------

## Jebediah

Nie śmiga, nie pobiera adresu..  :Sad: 

Kończy się tak:

```
livecd ~ # dhcpcd wlan0

wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.13 starting

wlan0: waiting for carrier

wlan0: timed out

```

iwconfig wlan0:

```
livecd ~ # iwconfig wlan0

wlan0            IEEE 802.11bgn ESSID:"jebediah"

                 Mode:Managed Frequency:2.412 GHz Access Point: xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx

                 Tx-power=20 dBm

                 Retry min limit:7 RTS thr:off Fragment thr:off

                 Encryption key:744D-4F44-3954-6E4E-7168-5B31-5D Security mode:open

                 Power Management:off

                 Link Quality=55/70 Signal level=-55 dBm

                 Rx invalid nwid:0 Rx invalid crypt:0 Rx invalid frag:0

                 Tx excessive retries:0 Invalid misc:0 Missed beacon:0

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Nieprzyjemne, zawsze mozesz na lenia zbootowac ubuntu livecd na czas instalacji. Na atherosach sie nie znam, ale moze w dmesgu cos o missing firmware jest?

----------

